# Expiry of hand made coils



## antonherbst (20/2/22)

This might be very controversial to post but i think it would be an interesting topic to discuss. Please no trolling or hate posts.

I have been an avid vaper for the last 6-7 years and have lately been picking up that “old” coils used in my mech are “running” very dull very quickly compared to coils made fresh from newer batches of wire.

Not sure if this makes sense.

But i think coils should have a date made or age of wire on them to make sure as buyers we get the freshest pair and not old stock that have been sitting on a shelf gathering dust to use in our mods. 

I have had coils made for me fresh and also purchased coils that have gathered dust.

I am of the opinion that newer(tight tension) coils last longer than old(loose tension) coils based on the taste experience i have had over the last couple of months. 

Lets see what the forum has to say?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (21/2/22)

I put no but am between a no (from my own experience) and maybe because I guess if coils or wire are left in conditions where the metal could degrade then I would imagine that would have a big impact. I can't say I have wire, handmade or pre-wound coils from back when I first started vaping but I certainly have all 3 from over 5 years ago, brand new and plenty between and notice no difference whether I use brand new or a coil or wire that I have had over 5 years!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (21/2/22)

Maybe @charln would know much more, I am no metals expert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (21/2/22)

If stored in a sealed container I would so no, as for the tension you brought, that makes sense because it will lose tension over time as it gets hot and cold during day night cycles and even seasons if you consider it might stand for years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/3/22)

Dedicated silica gel and in a sealed container!


----------



## Vikinghulk (11/11/22)

antonherbst said:


> This might be very controversial to post but i think it would be an interesting topic to discuss. Please no trolling or hate posts.
> 
> I have been an avid vaper for the last 6-7 years and have lately been picking up that “old” coils used in my mech are “running” very dull very quickly compared to coils made fresh from newer batches of wire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikinghulk (11/11/22)

Anton, I use these coils in my rda's for mech mods. No problems and they last very long. Give them a go!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (12/11/22)

no


----------



## antonherbst (13/11/22)

Vikinghulk said:


> Anton, I use these coils in my rda's for mech mods. No problems and they last very long. Give them a go!


Where can i buy some of these coils? Shop or coil maker direct?


----------



## Paul33 (13/11/22)

antonherbst said:


> Where can i buy some of these coils? Shop or coil maker direct?











Pre-Built Coils - VapeFly Ni80 Fused Clapton 26GX3+38G 0.2Ohm (6PC) for only R70.00


Get the VapeFly Ni80 Fused Clapton 26GX3+38G 0.2Ohm (6PC) for only R70.00 at the Vape King - Vape Shop




www.vapeking.co.za


----------



## Vikinghulk (13/11/22)

Anton, I use these coils in my rda's for mech mods. No problems and they last very long. Give them a go!


Paul33 said:


> Pre-Built Coils - VapeFly Ni80 Fused Clapton 26GX3+38G 0.2Ohm (6PC) for only R70.00
> 
> 
> Get the VapeFly Ni80 Fused Clapton 26GX3+38G 0.2Ohm (6PC) for only R70.00 at the Vape King - Vape Shop
> ...








All Day Vapes Customized E-Liquid South Africa | Custom Vape E-Liquid South Africa







alldayvapes.co.za




Hi Paul I purchase many of my vape items at this store. Great service

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

